# 03 vw gls 1.8t



## Bgd111088 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm looking at buying a 03 Jetta with the 1.8t all the post I've been reading are making me not want to buy it. I test drove it the other day and loved it very fast and peppy. It has 141k miles and seems to have been taken care of somewhat but I've never owned anything other then diesel trucks and I want something fun to drive any info on this would be great thanks.


----------

